#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-27
<Arkhawgs> anyone available to help a noob with some connectivity issues?
<bss03> Connectivity?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-28
<az7_> woo chat night!
<krakrjak> chat night!!!
<krakrjak> wasn't someone havin' some connectivity troubles?
<az7_> yeah, earlier i think
<Ahmuck> hello
<kwadroke> hello, Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> hi kwadroke
<Ahmuck> got a irc question.  seems i re-set a channel and it is invite only, need to reset it to open
<Ahmuck> kwadroke: ur in conway iirc
 * Ahmuck is in clarksville
<kwadroke> yeah, I am
<kwadroke> try this: /MODE #channelname -i
<kwadroke> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<kwadroke> http://forum.swiftirc.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=282
<Ahmuck> can you get to #hugin?
<kwadroke> yep
<kwadroke> did you see my reply?
<Ahmuck> yep
<kwadroke> cool
<kwadroke> then you got it working
<kwadroke> sounds like
<Ahmuck> sí
